# Moving to PV in January 2010



## sass (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi im hoping to relocate to PV initially im going to come out for three months to check it out i have never been to Mexico but have heard a lot of positive comments.

we are also bringing our three year old daughter so if anyone can give us advice on toddler groups and family activitiesid br appreciaitve.

One of our concerns is what is a reasonable amount to live on out there..cost of living ect and what areas would suit us more with the baby.

My partner is quite concerned about saftey and feels that perhaps until we found our feet we strive for a gated community with good security but my concern is that this could be quite pricey.
we would also like information on hiring a car for three months whilst we are there and if there are any useful links ie realty contacts and general pv life we would be most greatful 

Thanks 
SASS  (UK)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome. I hope you have done your homework and know what to expect in the way of requirements for visas beyond the 180 day visitor permit, prohibitions against foreigners working without the permission of INM (Immigration) and, especially the weather in the summer months, when many leave for cooler abodes. That said, your toddler will soon be bilingual and happy, wherever you are happy. The concept of a gated community offers nothing special in the way of security. We've always avoided them, like the plaque, because of the usual 'association fights' and additional costs. It seems much more normal, for us, to live in a normal street in a normal neighborhood. We've done that, here in Chapala, for a decade. So, unless you are involved in drugs or other illegal activity, you have little or nothing to worry about, beyond the normal, that you would in any other civilized place. Renting a car would be a major expense and possibly an unnecessary one in a compact, crowded town, like Puerto Vallarta, where public transportation is very available. An occasional daily rental might be in order until you are better settled and ready to purchase a car and have found a place to keep one. In the meantime, enjoy your explorations in PV and the coastal towns north and south of there. We always do enjoy the area on occasional winter visits; except for all those tourists and the time share salesmen pursuing them.


----------

